# Jaguar Mark II: EV Conversion



## El_Gordo_Uno (May 1, 2008)

Basically I was wondering if you guys could weigh in with your thoughts on the car choice and maybe some suggestions on the best way to go about it. I've been reading alot of whats available online and watching Gavs movies on Youtube every day. I'm going EV nuts!


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool car, almost seems like a crime to convert it.


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you. I just watched all of Gav's videos. That car is heavy but it looks like you could fit a good number of batteries in there. I am assuming it has a frame and not a uni body?


----------



## El_Gordo_Uno (May 1, 2008)

Its got a frame of course. I'm trying to find a car with a shot motor but good transmission. It would be a crime to chop up one that was in great working condition.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

El_Gordo_Uno said:


> Its got a frame of course. I'm trying to find a car with a shot motor but good transmission. It would be a crime to chop up one that was in great working condition.


Oh I thought the photo was your car!!! That car looked to be a collectors item.
Yeah in that case If you can find a stuffed one and then improve it with a conversion BRILLIANT


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

That's just beautiful, I'd love to see it converted. I remember seeing a TV show a couple of years ago about a business that takes Mark II Jags and "renew" them. They put brand new engines in them, air bags, modern interiors, new electrics and sound systems etc etc, they turn out looking like a classic from the outside, but inside it's like a brand new luxury car. 
Ahhh, if I only had the money...


----------



## El_Gordo_Uno (May 1, 2008)

It'll be a great car and I expect it will bring alot of attention to EV conversions. Which wouldn't hurt either.

Plus I can roll around pollution free in one of the finest luxury automobiles of the 60's.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

In stock ICE form its a heavy car, but how much of that is the engine? Its probably a good 400-500 lb motor (assuming a 5.0 L v8 engine)
The key to getting a decent range will be stripping as much weight as possible. Research how much parts will weigh. What I have been doing is looking up a replacement part online, and look at the shipping weight to get a ball park estimate of what I will be removing.
Engine (with coolant and oil), radiator with coolant, exhaust system, gas tank (plus weight of gas)
I think you could get 40 miles, it you really worked hard at getting rid of as much weight as possible.
Plus it would have some style points.


----------

